
Startup School 2013 Videos Now Online - talhof8
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/10/26/y-combinators-startup-school-2013-videos-now-online-including-ones-mark-zuckerberg-jack-dorsey/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&awesm=tnw.to_r8x7
======
balajis
One of the speakers here. I found the online reaction to my talk pretty
interesting as a case study in internet telephone. Here's the talk itself:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOubCHLXT6A](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOubCHLXT6A)

First party viewers mostly seemed to like it:

[http://seen.co/event/startup-school-2013-cupertino-
ca-2013-6...](http://seen.co/event/startup-school-2013-cupertino-
ca-2013-6739/highlight/45740)

CNET gave a second party writeup:

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57608320-93/a-radical-
dream...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57608320-93/a-radical-dream-for-
making-techno-utopias-a-reality/)

Then third party people started mischaracterizing it:

[http://valleywag.gawker.com/silicon-valleys-ultimate-exit-
is...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/silicon-valleys-ultimate-exit-is-a-fantasy-
of-seceding-1449199349)

Finally, the Hill wrote a fourth party account, quoting these third party
accounts, and that's what Washington DC saw:

[http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/state-a-local-
politics...](http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/state-a-local-
politics/330607-will-silicon-valley-secede-balaji-srinivasans-ultimate-exit)

Not everyone got it wrong; I think this account is closer:

[http://www.randomhouse.ca/hazlitt/blog/virtual-
expatriates-a...](http://www.randomhouse.ca/hazlitt/blog/virtual-expatriates-
and-urbanites-silicon-valley)

But I encourage you to open up those tabs and go through them one by one to
see a kind of pinball reflection of the tone of the talk. In microcosm it's an
example of the emerging gap between Silicon Valley and DC, and gives a sense
of how policy makers can inadvertently form their opinions from echoes of
echoes. Doubly ironic and somewhat sad as we can use the internet to make
direct connections between people these days. The good thing is that
interested parties can see the primary source directly.

~~~
tikhonj
I think this chain of articles is particularly interesting to follow because
it neatly illustrates how different the audiences are: the articles neatly
show both what the audience _wants_ to hear and what it _actually_ hears. This
is a property of blogs in general: they can measure the impact of any given
article far more than newspapers, so less popular views can't ride the
coattails of more popular ones. This creates a pretty direct feedback loop:
blogs write more of what people want and, to an extent, people want more of
what blogs write.

Also, reading some of these articles really illustrated your point about blame
--it seems the writers are more than ready to play an "us vs game" them with
"privileged technocrats" or a "techno-utopian clique" against the implicit
common man in the audience. Instead of comparing ideals and ideas, it focuses
on _people_ behind the ideas and their perceived arrogance. This is
particularly annoying because arrogance seems disproportionately harshly
judged by society.

~~~
rhizome
I read it as a game of Operator in service of other'ing[1] by the status quo.

1\. [http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Other](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Other)

------
kogir
Oops, I'm not even done submitting them all yet. Office hours are uploading
now, and Chase's talk will follow right after.

Sadly, consumer internet upload speeds haven't kept up with video quality. And
these are only 720p, down-sampled from the 1080p source material.

~~~
kogir
Ok, everything is live now:

[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ-
uHSnFig5PZH_UEL0Jal...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ-
uHSnFig5PZH_UEL0JalZ2edVGsO2R8)

------
lachyg
Blog spam. Here are the videos:
[http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg/vide...](http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg/videos)

~~~
zeedotme
seriously? Blog spam because we decided to share the videos with our readers
in one post? We didn't post it here either btw.

~~~
guiambros
Don't take it personally. The comment was towards the original poster, not the
original author.

HN'ers typically prefer the original source, never the aggregated-blog
version.

~~~
talhof8
I don't think it's a blog spam, as long as it serves its purpose well, which
is to let people know the videos are online. For me - it does

------
robbiet480
Damn where is Chase Adam? His was the best talk!

~~~
xoail
I rushed to watch his talk... but nope.. wonder why he is not there.

~~~
katm
His talk and the office hours should be up shortly.

------
naavinm
I've made a YouTube playlist of all of the videos. They're in chronological
order following the agenda.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLp2YsIKlDZm3wBt5ijB7X...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLp2YsIKlDZm3wBt5ijB7X5-Qt6ZWs2LSy)

------
ecesena
Added to the list that we're curating on theneeds [1]. As always, feel free to
reach me for missing material.

[1] [http://www.theneeds.com/learn/top-
content/startupschool](http://www.theneeds.com/learn/top-
content/startupschool)

------
floetic
Chase Adam at Startup School 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6621215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6621215)

------
hanley
Still no video of the Office Hours

~~~
meowface
Yeah, I would definitely like to see that uploaded.

~~~
cocoflunchy
It is now:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syoqjYLDs48](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syoqjYLDs48)

------
rajacombinator
Woohoo been looking forward to this for those of us who couldn't make it or
watch the live stream. (Was busy filling out a YC app if I recall correctly
...)

------
joeblau
Thank you. I've been waiting for this since I missed a few episodes during the
day.

------
hipaulshi
video links added to the note [https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-
school-2013/pull/4](https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-school-2013/pull/4)

------
zekenie
I think the videos are all private

